# GSA frustration :-(



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

have a 30G tank with 2.5WPG lighting presurised CO2 with an external DIY reactor and high fish load. 
I dose: 
0.2tsp KNO3 3x week
0.25tsp K2SO4 1x week
1,5ml fleet enema 3xweek
5ml Sera flourite traces

Ph=6.2 +- 0.1
Kh=4
From the chart the CO2 should be between 95-60ppm considering the +-0.1 accuracy of the ph meter. However with this high CO2 the fish and shrimps are doing fine, so I guess something is messed up with my water. I contacted my local water supply company but the can not give me an analisys of the tab water. I left a glass of the tank water to aerate for 34 hours and I cheked the ph and it was 7.8. that is 1.7 drop!!!!!!!!
From what I read the problem with GSA is either low PO4 or low CO2. From the dosage of fleet there should be plenty of PO4, so I figured that the problem should be the CO2. I upped the CO2 and I dropped the Ph to 6.1 but the fish started to look very stressed so I put it back where it was. I guess at ph 6.2 I reached the max amount of CO2 that I can supply the tank without killing the fish and shrimps.
GSA grows on the glass and I have to clean it every 3-4 days and there is also GSA on the leaves of my plants.

Is there something else to do to get rid of it?

thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What kind of lighting period are you using?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

With GSA all over those weeds, you have something seriously wrong.
Gloss should grow like mad and never get GSA, same with Bacopa if the CO2 is high and the NPK+ traces are being dosed as you say with that lighting.

Do a few big water changes, re set the nutrients, and make sure the pH measurement is correct.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

